# river guide



## justfishn (Apr 6, 2006)

has anyone ever gone on trip with dales guide service? my wifes grandfather is finally healthy and interested in going. any input would be appreciated.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

While I have not employed his services myself, I've heard nothing but good things about him. 

Dale has been in this business for many years now and gets proven results.

I would book him with confidence.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dale has been fishing the river for a long time. I see him out there quite a bit. I know a few people that have fished with him and have heard mixed results. He is a really nice guy but does not always get on the fish (but hey thats why its called fishing). I just dont want to pay a couple hundred bucks to go out and catch some channel cats. He has also put people on some really nice fish. My friend caught his PB flathead with him a couple years back and I know that last years Ohio regulation pamphlet had a guy holding a big flathead that was caught while he was out with Dale.


----------



## justfishn (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the input. i am taking grandpa on the 25th of this month. he does not get around real well and if this trip is what he wants then off we go. he used to get me down to lake cumberland but i think he is afraid to travel too far from home right now. either way it should be a good time.
thanks again


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I've gone out with him 3 times and am going again June 11. He is good guy and it is always fun.


----------



## justfishn (Apr 6, 2006)

i talked to him last night, very nice guy. i am really looking forward to the trip and grandpa is definitely excited. i have never fished the big-o so it should be an adventure.
thanks


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I fished with him about 8 years ago & was pleased. We caught alot of fish and a couple in the 20's, on what I realize now was a tough river. Mid August & no current. Once I told him I was there to learn & not just catch fish he showed me several things, I guess everyone goes for different reasons. Congrats on getting your Grandpa out on the river it will be a trip you 2 wont soon forget & memories that will last a lifetime. Be sure to report back to us & Good Luck!! I hope Grandpa catches a fish of a lifetime!! Abu65


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Dale is a good guy and knows the river very well. The one complaint that surfaces consistently with Dale when he guides is that he doesn't move enough when fishing isn't up to client expectations. You'll hear the word "lazy" used by customers not satisfied with his service.

In his defense, he likely knows much more than these complaining customers and may have his reasons for not making a move. I'm just relaying what I hear and have heard this complaint about Dale several times. Do keep in mind customers have different expectations and who really knows if the complaints are justified (I know a couple of these guys were FAR from inexperienced and perhaps Dale was of the opinion they were just looking for some of his honey holes).

I always recommend Josh Mullis to anybody looking for an OH River guide. I do this for the simple reason that even if you don't catch a fish (not likely LOL) he is a great guy to talk to and to learn from. I haven't spoke to him in 4 years now - not sure if he is even guiding the public any more (he didn't really take new customers last time I spoke to him anyway).

You should have a great time with Dale....make sure to tell him what you want and I'm confident he can help you enjoy the trip with your Grandpa.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

me and my buddy see him out the river quite a bit. At least I think it is him. does he fish a big Lund rig with a 200 Honda on it?


----------



## justfishn (Apr 6, 2006)

late post but things have been crazy. we had a great time with dale. the weather was terrible with a front coming in and lots of wind. he worked at finding active fish and was alot of fun to fish with. the 2 rookies on the trip got alot of assistance and pointers.will definitely go again, it was a nice get away for us all.


----------

